# Is it unusual for darts to sleep together?



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have noticed with all of my 23 darts that they each usually have a specific sleep location. I have a pair of juvenile cobalts that always sleep "cuddled up" to each other on the same fake lilly pedal. They also go to sleep the same time every night before the timer even kicks their light off. Its almost exact to the minute. Is this normal or are these two just experiencing puppy love?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

My juvie cobalt pair always sleeps in their coco hut together at night. I was thinking the same thing about the puppy love with mine too! Maybe it's just cobalts???


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice to know someone else has a pair of love birds. How long have you had them/been into the hobby? I have always kept some type of amphibian or reptile and I have never seen such interesting behavior until I got into darts! I took a picture last night, I will post it.


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a couple Azureus that also sleep together in the same hide. Mine do not seem to turn in at the same time, but they always end up next to each other. Neat to hear other keepers are seeing this too.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

WVFROGGER23 said:


> Nice to know someone else has a pair of love birds. How long have you had them/been into the hobby? I have always kept some type of amphibian or reptile and I have never seen such interesting behavior until I got into darts! I took a picture last night, I will post it.


I've had my cobalts since October. They were just wee pups when I got them then. So I'm guessing they're around 5 months old. I'm still pretty much a noob at the hobby. I just got into it last summer. These cobalts are my first frogs. I was never really much into reptiles just because I thought they lacked personality. I saw a friend's leucs though and knew I'd get hooked. You're very right though these frogs have so many quirks and fun behavior!!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

all three of my brazilian yellow head tincs sleep in the same brom.... silly frogs.... guess they need to be cuddled up at night....


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Cobalts always sleep together in the same film canister. Its getting a little tight in there though as they are getting so big! My darts, bearded dragons, and saltwater fish all go to bed about 5 minutes before lights out and they all have their favorite sleeping spots.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

These frogs seem very intelligent, from their parenting and courtship to just daily behavior. My veiled chameleons are huge and lazy. They pretty much sleep whenever they want. They are male and female. They hate each other and pretty much everyone else. I agree, reptiles such as chams have no personality! Although some do. Bearded dragons for example...they seem much different imo.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

My leucs did this alot when young. now I dont even see where they sleep haha.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

My citronella pair seems to cuddle up at night too. None of my other frogs do though. However, they all seem to sleep in the same location and retire at the same time everynight.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

All my babies do the same thing. I have only one that I don't know where it sleeps at night.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as the two frogs are the same size, this seems to be normal (fine). If one of the frogs is smaller than the other, it can be stressed by the larger one. In my Cobalt tinc pair, the female is much larger than the male (who was raised by someone else), and I really have to keep an eye out that he doesn't lose too much weight with her around. They do lay good eggs, though, so I am keeping them together.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> As long as the two frogs are the same size, this seems to be normal (fine). If one of the frogs is smaller than the other, it can be stressed by the larger one. In my Cobalt tinc pair, the female is much larger than the male (who was raised by someone else), and I really have to keep an eye out that he doesn't lose too much weight with her around. They do lay good eggs, though, so I am keeping them together.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


One frog is a little bit bigger. Both are fat and eat constantly. They are in a 30 gallon and pretty much do their own thing during the day. They go back to the same flower pedal every night to sleep snuggled up though.


----------

